# One spot open for Venice trip



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Have one spot open on the 28th of October for a trip out of Venice with Capt. Mike. I will be driving and leave out of P-Cola the afternoon of the 27th. Total cost should be about $375<U>+</U>20, fishing, gas, tip, and room included. We have to bring our own food and drinks. If anyone is interested you can reply to the post or pm me.

Dustin


----------



## bag limit (Jun 8, 2009)

how many people on boat and how big is boat how long is trip


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be going with Capt. Mike at Relentless sport fishing, the boat is a 33' Freeman custom Cat. The total number of people for this is going to be five, right now the trip is full unless both of the guys that want to go fall through.

Forgot to add that this is a full day trip targeting yellowfin and wahoo.

Dustin


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Tell Captain Mike that Mike Roberson says hi. You will LOVE that Freeman cat- Fished with him last summer- report posted in offshore reports from out of the area. Captain Mike knows his shit.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I will tell him hi for you. Really looking forward to this trip, last time we tried to go out of Venice we got weathered out.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Stop on the way down and pick up a sack of crawdads and a (big)bottle of Captain Morgan and Mike will keep you entertained :letsdrink


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bamasam (10/21/2009)*Stop on the way down and pick up a sack of crawdads and a (big)bottle of Captain Morgan and Mike will keep you entertained :letsdrink


Sam speaks the truth, he is good people.:clap:letsdrink


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I might have to give that a try.


----------

